# Oily brownies



## Gurpreet Singh (Jul 3, 2020)

I have baked brownies, everything was fine but they are oily, why so?
Here's the recipe

Dark chocolate 200 gm
Butter 120gm
Sugar 125 gm
Eggs 2 number
Salt pinch
Vanilla Essense few drops
Flour 65 gms
Coco powder 25 gm


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Method?


----------



## Gurpreet Singh (Jul 3, 2020)

harpua said:


> Method?


Melted butter and chocolate and mixed sugar in it, mixed till sugar is melted, added salt and Essense, then added eggs, mixed and in last added flour and cocoa powder.
180 degrees for 30 minutes


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Depending on the thickness and pan size... possibly slightly under-baked. In an 8x8 inch pan at 350 defF they generally take about 45 min to achieve a fudge-like yet fully cooked brownie.

Brownies on the fudgy category are always going to be a bit oily due the the large amount of butter. If you don’t like that style and texture seek a recipe for “cake brownies”.

Brownie style discussions can get heated...


----------



## 106569 (Jul 7, 2020)

Oily on inside or outside?


----------



## Gurpreet Singh (Jul 3, 2020)

burnt bager said:


> Oily on inside or outside?


I think outside


----------



## 106569 (Jul 7, 2020)

YOU THINK!!??
Well go check again with a knife because like most oven baked produce it should be soft on the inside and crunchy on the out side


----------



## Gurpreet Singh (Jul 3, 2020)

burnt bager said:


> YOU THINK!!??
> Well go check again with a knife because like most oven baked produce it should be soft on the inside and crunchy on the out side


Okay, what is the perfect fudgy brownies recipe you have, I will try that kne too


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Try this recipe. I've used a couple of different recipes over the past 5 decades but this really is the fan-favorite. My modification is to cut the vanilla by 50%. Also, add up walnuts when desired.

They are actually best on day 2. Don't know about day 3 because they are always eaten before. 

https://www.marthastewart.com/314726/fudgy-chocolate-brownies


----------



## Gurpreet Singh (Jul 3, 2020)

brianshaw said:


> Try this recipe. I've used a couple of different recipes over the past 5 decades but this really is the fan-favorite. My modification is to cut the vanilla by 50%. Also, add up walnuts when desired.
> 
> They are actually best on day 2. Don't know about day 3 because they are always eaten before.
> 
> https://www.marthastewart.com/314726/fudgy-chocolate-brownies


Thanks, will try it soon😊


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

seems like a tiny amount of flour compared to the rest of the ingredients?

do you melt the butter/chocolate either extremely gently, or in a bain marie?

does "adding" the eggs in mean beating them in? hard?


----------



## Gurpreet Singh (Jul 3, 2020)

Innocuous Lemon said:


> seems like a tiny amount of flour compared to the rest of the ingredients?
> 
> do you melt the butter/chocolate either extremely gently, or in a bain marie?
> 
> does "adding" the eggs in mean beating them in? hard?


Yes, it was bain marie, and I added eggs but did not whisk hard, though some air managed to get into the mixture.


----------



## Gurpreet Singh (Jul 3, 2020)

I


simonandrew89 said:


> Dark chocolate 200 gm
> Butter 120gm
> Sugar 125 gm
> Eggs 2 number
> ...


I beleive that's the recipe I have mentioned above in the comments.


----------

